# My 3ft Tank



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi all,
Thought I'd post this up. Comments welcome! [evil otherwise!]
Here's my pocket camera shot of my 3x2x2 ft tank.

Not crazy about the fg. but here it is.









4X30Fl
2x55PL
8hr light period
Pressurized CO2 + glass diffusor. running 2bps.

3/4 holland sand 1/4 Aquasoil setup.
eheim 2028 P11

1 AC fan 24hrs
temp 26-27+C

Fertilization 
Brighty K 3ml and 3ml shade daily.
Supplement with some KH2PO4, KNO3 and K2SO4.
Plus some multi long bottom and monster root.

50%WC every 2 weeks.

Water chemistry not tested since start in May.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

*Plants*
Peacock Moss
Taiwan Moss
Vallisneria Americana
Cryptocoryne crispatula var balansae
Cryptocoryne crispatula var crispatula
C wendtii brown
Bolbitis heudelotii
Microsorum pteropus 'Phillippine'
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow leaf'
Fissidens nobilis
Fissidens sp.
Eleocharis acicularis
unnamed liverwort ala pellia nicknamed Timmika or Subwassertang.

*Fish*
Pterophyllum altum
SAE-
Sundadanio axelrodi
Hemmigrammus rodwayi
Copella eigenmanni
Corydoras schwartzi
Corydoras julii
Silver Hatchet
Otocinclus


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I like it a lot but why not move the equipment on the left side over to the right? Also I would get rid of the tall grass (I dont know what it is called) in the back left, really takes away from depth perception. I dunno. Nice tank though


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Quite beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Took some pix just now with a tripod and without the skimmer. Looks a tad better...[limitation of the user and camera!]


















45 degree view of the tank









microsorum pteropus narrow leaf. Move it a little and tinker with light and leaves grow out crooked! :grin:









Close up of some corner with fish whizzing past!









Can see the 'timmika' sandwiched by peacock at the back and Taiwan in front plus a don't remember what name fish in frame hiding.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Wood said:


> I like it a lot but why not move the equipment on the left side over to the right? Also I would get rid of the tall grass (I dont know what it is called) in the back left, really takes away from depth perception. I dunno. Nice tank though


Thanks for the comments, that grass Vallineria americana is raging wild. Thought of getting something softer like Eleocharis vivipara that's finer but see if a little combing will help!


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Very beautiful! That is what I call a lush aquascape!


----------



## fandango (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a BEAUTIFUL tank!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

That's a really great tank you have created! Looks very natural.


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Excellent tank. I love how you have the wood leaning forwards, like its reaching for you. It reminds me of the edge of a dark, creepy forest.

Great job, standoyo.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

that's stunning. I'm hoping to set up a near moss only tank in the future, and I must say I've been inspired!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Cassie said:


> that's stunning. I'm hoping to set up a near moss only tank in the future, and I must say I've been inspired!


Thank you. I hope you achieve it and share with us.

Thanks shaadrak, Ajax, Fandango and Andy, I messed with it for quite a bit. Resisting the urge not to touch anything is difficult with slow growing plants.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice work, I really enjoy looking at your aquarium. And you know, they say that imitation is the most sincere form of flattery....


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. I like the size of your tank - 90g if I'm not mistaken. It gives you lots of room for background/midground/foreground. Moss tanks always look dark IMO, kind of like a deep jungle scene. It probably looks even better in person. The midground and foreground are very robust.

If anything, I think the background is underdeveloped. The tall, lanky plants in the back left may not fit with the overall scheme. Some colorful stemmies back there would really make the mossy branches stand out. A. renekii, P. stellatus, or various rotalas would provide some contrast.

Those must be some small altums. (Jealous)


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Very nice. I like the size of your tank - 90g if I'm not mistaken. It gives you lots of room for background/midground/foreground. Moss tanks always look dark IMO, kind of like a deep jungle scene. It probably looks even better in person. The midground and foreground are very robust.
> 
> If anything, I think the background is underdeveloped. The tall, lanky plants in the back left may not fit with the overall scheme. Some colorful stemmies back there would really make the mossy branches stand out. A. renekii, P. stellatus, or various rotalas would provide some contrast.
> 
> Those must be some small altums. (Jealous)


Thanks GuaicBoy for the comments, I like dark tanks! lol. The fish stand out better!

It's an 85G[US]. Only 72G est water volume though.

The background-surprise has some plants not grown over the ridge yet! I'd leave that as a surprise in later weeks.

The other plants back there are the Phillipine ferns. Those will be 30-50% bigger in 3 months.

I'm really considering a hint of bright colour at the back but let's see if the plants I have now will work.
The Vallis IMHO may only work if it fully covers the back for a tank this width. There's not enough room to make a curtain effect. Some of them are already 3ft long.

Mini altums. :eyebrows: lol.

Thanks pseud, Make yours better!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Really nice job with depth dude-- I think this scape would benefit with some texture inthe moss/liverwort field though. I'd try some rocks inbedded to break it up a bit. Outside of that, it just feels really big! Good job!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Steven, I think it's a mess too! 
I thought of making a little trail leading up behind the branch with some rocks as you suggested.

As soon as i get some white sand I will be doing some tinkering.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

This tank is great! This is what I want my tank to look like when its grown out, and I plant a few more plants. Plants in Japan are expensive! I love the way your moss has grown in. JUST GREAT!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

This is a fantastic tank, no doubts about it! Do you have any pictures from early on, like setup pics, etc.?


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Gabezone, your tanks looking good too. 
Plants are not cheap here but affordable in small quantities! Took me half a year to get all the plants to grow to a decent mass before setting this up somewhere in May. They're also seasonal and in limited quantities. So to setup something like this I had to have a plant grow out tank!

Troy, Thanks for the comment. 
I wish I had someone snap pics for me but I think working late at night when everybody was asleep left me with less hands to do pic snapping. I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have regarding this setup.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Its beautiful! Makes me think of my favorite forest walks here in the Pacific NW. A very dynamic scene with those branches reaching out. It will be interesting to see how your background grows in. I admire tanks like this, but I just don't think I have the patience to create one. Great job!


----------

